# Sony cybershot dsc-tx10



## Alevitzky (Mar 21, 2012)

Please help:3 times already when pressing the playback button (when the camera is off) the camera doesn't turn on and te screen remains black but the on/off lamp stays on. Nothing works from this point on until the battery is removed. The access lamp (within the battery compartment) flickers red during this time. Is this a known firmware issue? Is it a hardware issue? The camera does work well the rest of the time. 
Thanks in advance!


----------

